# Best Plow for Rancher ES



## spander8 (Nov 30, 2011)

I am brand new to this site and also to the ATV world.

I am looking to purchase a 2012 Honda Rancher ES. I have been told by two different dealers which is the best plow. One said Eagle, and the other said Cycle Country or Moose. Both agreed Warn is the best winch. They recommended a 2500lb one.

Thoughts on which is the best plow. Both stated 60" also.

Thanks in advance for your suggestions.

Sean


----------



## 30below (Jan 11, 2009)

I just put a 54" Warn Provantage front mount on my grizzly, so far it's been great but not long enough to know if it's going to hold up yet. I'm loving the front mount clearance and ability to stack snow. Easily removed to hit the trails for fun when work is done.

Warn has a 50 dollar rebate on blade/tube assembly and some winches until Dec. 31st I believe. So possible to get 100 bucks back with purchase of both.


----------



## spander8 (Nov 30, 2011)

One more question.....

Is the Camo worth $400 or the Power Steering worth $600? But I could get both for $700...

Thoughts?

Again thanks for your replies


----------



## 30below (Jan 11, 2009)

I wish I would have gotten EPS. I think it was 800 bucks more for it on the grizzly. I do fine without it, but for long rides through the woods with rough terrain, it would be nice to have.

Camo would be a personal choice. Personally, I payed 200 bucks for "steel blue", the camo was $400 and didn't agree with me much.


----------



## atvsnowplower (Nov 26, 2011)

I owned a 2004 Honda Rancher 2X4 (Standard Shift) up until this past April. I had a 50" Moose Plow with a 2300lb Super Winch. I wouldn't recommend anything else but a Moose Plow. They are heavy duty, reliable, and very sturdy! My buddies have Polaris and a Cycle Country blade, the are absolutely CHEAPLY made. I haven't had a lick of problems with my Moose, and just recently striped it down and repainted all the parts. It looks brand new.


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

never a problem with anything warn. same plow since 05.--irv


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I'd say a 50" Moose Plow and the Electric Power steering would be nice as well.

What area are you plowing?

if you have the ability to plow every 6" or so then you could go 60" but if you get stuck with 12" plus every once in a while you'll want the 50" so your able to fight your way through it.

depend's if you have alot of ground to cover the 60" is nice.

but rule of thumb for a 60" plow is you want 500cc or more.

though your talking about a rancher 420 which problay has the same amount of power as my 02 Honda Foreman and I have a 60" plow on that and it can get the job done.

due some reading through the threads here there's lots of great information.

Sublime out.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Welcome to the world of Honda! EPS is the only thing i didnt get on my Rancher. There's times it would be nice, but all my previous atvs didnt have it so i really dont miss it. I'll tell ya though, if your gonna spend 700 on ps and camo, i'd put that money towards going the the AT version. You get independent rear suspension, more ground clearance and the option of being able to go to automatic or manual shift with flick of a switch! Its nice sometimes to kick it out of manual mode and let the fourwheeler do the shifting for you!


----------



## jim331656 (Dec 29, 2010)

I have a foot shift rancher with a 2500 warn and 50 inch moose belly mount plow. I recommend the setup. Most people on here always lean toward the bigger plows. I think I am the only one that goes the other way. On a standard driveway the difference between a 50 and a 60 inch plow is one pass. I would much rather make the extra pass and have more maneuverability and the ability to do my sidewalk without tearing my grass up. Now if I was commercial and doing parking lots then yeah go for the bigger plow. But in a residential world I think maneuverability is key


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I have a Swisher plow for my Rancher. Works awesome and is heavy duty.


----------



## spander8 (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks again for everyone who replied.....

I ended up buying a 2009 Yamaha Grizzly 550 Camo with superwinch 2000 and 52" North Country Plow. It only had 127 miles and 17.5 hours on it....basically brand new.

I drove both the Honda and the Yamaha....and there was no comparison....Yamaha hands down. Smoother shifting and smoother ride!!

Thanks again


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

I have two ranchers both with cycle country plows on them. One has a winch and one just has the handle. I hate using the one with the winch because it's so slow. The handle I can lift with two fingers and is 4 times faster. never again will I ever use a winch with a ATV snowplow


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

congrats! if i didnt have such a loyalty to outdated honda products, i would
have had a 550 eps in 09. i think that what the next one will be.comfy,
powerful and diff lock. enjoy---irv


----------

